#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Welke dame is bereid om als 2e vrouw te trouwen

## abbasi

Salam aleikom.
Ik ken iemand die een 2e vrouw wilt
Hoe denken de vrouwen er over.wil de reacties weten vooral de praktiserenden

----------


## Zara35

Halal

----------


## abbasi

Inshallah

----------


## Khadijahhh

Als het allemaal gaat zo als het hoort vind ik het heel mooi

----------


## abbasi

Op halal wijze is mooier

----------


## LangeLady

Vind het niet kunnen. Waarom 2 vrouwen? Dit is puur uit lust.

----------


## Mina0988

2 vrouwen mag toch niet?

----------


## abbasi

Waarom niet als het maar halal is

----------


## Haf1993

2 vrouw mag altijd maar niet alle vrouwen zullen het accepteren

----------


## muhammed9991

Belachelijk idee.Waarom meer kinderbijslag?

----------

